# Community > Resource Library >  American Sniper

## Dundee

I will add this DVD to the resource library. Watched it last night. Brads is next so if any one wants too see it after him say so. Pick it up next time your down Brads.

----------


## Dundee

Rushy is after you Brads

----------


## Petros_mk

you know you can watch it online ?

----------


## Ricochet

Watch American Sniper (2014) Online Free

Here's a sweet link.

Terrible movie though, but good value for money considering all the sickening, bullshit propaganda you get for free.

----------


## Dundee

You got too have high speed broadband for that,takes for ever to watch a 10 min utube clip here. :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> You got too have high speed broadband for that,takes for ever to watch a 10 min utube clip here.


+1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Petros_mk

> You got too have high speed broadband for that,takes for ever to watch a 10 min utube clip here.


LOL... sorry didn't take that into consideration.

----------


## smidey

And you lot with slow interweb have DVD players? Thus is actually a VCR isn't it? Haha
I liked the movie

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

Brads got it now he will post to Rushy. Add your names if you haven't seen it and want to have a look.

----------


## Rushy

Looking forward to it.  You got my address Brads?

----------


## jim160

It's a good movie but I preferred Lone Survivor

----------


## Dan88

get the book way better than the movie, gives a lot more background info and stuff that isn't in the movie

good movie though

----------


## jim160

> get the book way better than the movie, gives a lot more background info and stuff that isn't in the movie
> 
> good movie though


Yeah, its pretty cool though that they had Marcus Luttrell in the cast of the movie.  He said it was different to be killed in the movie rather than surviving.  He was the one at the start who tipped over the cups and was in the chopper that got shot down.

Much like most movies, the book always has more than the movie.  I have the book as well, will read it soon I guess.

----------


## Dead is better

> It's a good movie but I preferred Lone Survivor


1/2 of that movie was a guide as to how to do rollypollys down a cliff

----------


## Rushy

OK I have watched it now.  Whoever wants it next PM me your address.

----------


## Maca49

> And you lot with slow interweb have DVD players? Thus is actually a VCR isn't it? Haha
> I liked the movie
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Smidey the book is better, I read that first which screws the movie a bit

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have American Sniper and have finished with it. Who ever wants it next PM me your address and I will post it. 
Thanks everyone who made it available.

----------


## Rushy

> I have American Sniper and have finished with it. Who ever wants it next PM me your address and I will post it. 
> Thanks everyone who made it available.


And here I was just about to check that my missus had sent it to you.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> And here I was just about to check that my missus had sent it to you.


Yeah sorry Rushy, should have let you know it arrived. 
Been away on school camp. Really hard week - sitting around the motor camp drinking coffee with a hard shot teacher, ex Canturbury rugby player, and taking the kids fishing. Year 9 boys so it was pretty easy really. 
Got home and the movie was in the pile of mail. Found it quite sobering really. I'm very happy to live where I do.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm very happy to live where I do.


Agreed.  Now if only we could exile all the bunny loving, tree hugging, anti firearm, flag changing, trendy lefties.  Or at least banish them to the South Island.  Uh oh I feel the wrath of South Islanders coming on.

----------


## Beaker

> Agreed.  Now if only we could exile all the bunny loving, tree hugging, anti firearm, flag changing, trendy lefties.  Or at least banish them to the South Island.  Uh oh I feel the wrath of South Islanders coming on.


How about mid ground, and send them to the west island.....

----------


## kidmac42

Or back to Auckland where most of them come from

----------


## Rushy

> How about mid ground, and send them to the west island.....


Happy with that alternative.

----------


## Dundee

@7mmwsm have you still got this DVD

----------


## 7mmwsm

Yep still have it @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Any one else interested?

----------


## 223nut

Can I put my name down after Dundee?

----------


## 7mmwsm

PM me an address who ever wants it.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> 1/2 of that movie was a guide as to how to do rollypollys down a cliff


What I found interesting about Lone Survivor was how they bounced down half a km of rocks, pick up their rifles and they still shoot bang on.
I must be really hard on gear.

----------


## Dundee

> Can I put my name down after Dundee?


Your next bro as I donated it, pm 7mmwsm

----------


## 223nut

Done, will be happy to pass it on omce watched

----------


## Gapped axe

I will be keen when it's my turn

----------


## Cyclops

Please add me to the end of the list. 
Thanks

----------


## 7mmwsm

Thanks for refreshing this thread @Dundee. It's been sitting here waiting for ages. 
It will be in the post this afternoon @223nut.

----------

